# DIY'ers in Pretoria East area



## Mollie (5/3/19)

Hi how many diy e liquid mixers are living in and around pta east say 50km raduis
Maybe I can buy some diy e juice from you to test the taste before I buy concentrates again
I'm almost on giving up on diy

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (5/3/19)

@The vaper pm sent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/3/19)

PM sent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/19)

Another PM Sent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (5/3/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi how many diy e liquid mixers are living in and around pta east say 50km raduis
> Maybe I can buy some diy e juice from you to test the taste before I buy concentrates again
> I'm almost on giving up on diy
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Where in pta east are you based bud? I dont mind giving you some samples of what I vape. @Andre 's Mango crack is still a winner for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (5/3/19)

Schnappie said:


> Where in pta east are you based bud? I dont mind giving you some samples of what I vape. @Andre 's Mango crack is still a winner for me


I'm in faerie Glen 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/3/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi how many diy e liquid mixers are living in and around pta east say 50km raduis
> Maybe I can buy some diy e juice from you to test the taste before I buy concentrates again
> I'm almost on giving up on diy
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Never give up on trying @The vaper , but learn from these guys making the offer to help you. They are some of the best in more than one way or the other. I salute you fellow diy’ers for the offers made to help.

Tried and tested recipies is the way to go, it’s what I do. And hang out some more in the “ what did you mix thread”, great recipies being posted as well as links to a lot of other mixers ones as well. And keep asking questions. Diy is easy, making your own mixes not so. 

Seems I’ll be a remixer by name for quite a time longer before I become a mixer in my own right. Untill then learn and keep on going. Most recipies are rated as good or great, and you will get the wet dogs as well. They are retired to the drain in the back garden

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (5/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Never give up on trying @The vaper , but learn from these guys making the offer to help you. They are some of the best in more than one way or the other. I salute you fellow diy’ers for the offers made to help.
> 
> Tried and tested recipies is the way to go, it’s what I do. And hang out some more in the “ what did you mix thread”, great recipies being posted as well as links to a lot of other mixers ones as well. And keep asking questions. Diy is easy, making your own mixes not so.
> 
> Seems I’ll be a remixer by name for quite a time longer before I become a mixer in my own right. Untill then learn and keep on going. Most recipies are rated as good or great, and you will get the wet dogs as well. They are retired to the drain in the back garden


Thanks will do as soon as I'm up and running again 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

